# Service Engine soon light on my Ford Escort 1997 wagon.



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

"Service Engine soon" light on my Ford Escort 1997 wagon is on.

This didn't happen until after I put my parking brakes on, on a steep slope parking spot
and released the brakes afterward the light appeared as I backed out.

The light is on now on ever since, whenever I startup the car and when it is running.

What you think this is due to and how I can stop that light from appearing ?


Thanks.


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

No need to guess. You need to have to trouble code(s) pulled. Autozone will pull the codes. Write the code(s) down and post back, or you can look them up on the web.


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

I am from Canada.

I guess have to take into any service garage who can pull the codes to get this done ?

How much they usually charge for this service ?

I don't like taking to Dealership to get this done.
They will probaby say all the car's parts need replacing and cost over one thousand dollars to get things fixed. 


Thanks.




bruiser said:


> No need to guess. You need to have to trouble code(s) pulled. Autozone will pull the codes. Write the code(s) down and post back, or you can look them up on the web.


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

Check with your local NAPA-they may be able to do it for you.


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

Check with whoever is like Autozone in Canada. And yes, a dealer will charge you out the wazoo to pull the codes.


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks to all who reply.

I took my car in to Mr. Lube for oil and filter change.

They use machine to check it out.
They found out was Oxygen sensor. 
They re-set it for me and told me to go back if I had any problems. 
They didn't charge me anything extra. So far so good. No light coming back on.
So very satisfied with Mr. Lube.


----------

